# 3 weeks today...miss him



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

He's still with you...it's just that you have to listen a little harder to hear him, that's all.

I'm so sorry. It's so terribly painful---it's like being hit by lightning or run over by a truck. It feel like in a split second the world turns upside down and worse, there was nothing you could have done to prevent it and nothing you can to fix it. Just...gone.

Maybe you could find a place to create a little memorial to him? My Boomer, who also died suddenly from hemangio, now resides in a lovely blue cookie jar I found on Etsy and he has a place of honor on the kitchen counter. The kitchen was his favorite room and the counter was something he longed toward always...and now he's there supervising at all times.

I wish I knew words that could make it easier for you. I'm sorry.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you for the kind thoughts - it is very appreciated. I created a Shutterfly book with the 298 photos we had of him. I want to create an outdoor area in his memory...still crying out of the blue, so not quite yet. He was my baby, knew him from the day he was 5 days old.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You are not, no amount of time is enough. I just had to let my 13 year old golden girl on the 13th and I am still reeling. first time in 42 years I do not have dog in my house. You guy was very, very handsome and I know how much he is missed. I am so sorry for your loss. Oh I loved looking at the uicpictures. that was so wonderful seeing him grow up.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We just passed the one year anniversary. It does get less intense but I still cry almost every day. Sometimes I think the only reason it "gets better" is because it becomes less frequent.

Give yourself time to grieve. Our pups truly are the glue in the families.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Yesterday was 3 years and 3 months since I lost my Buddy and sometimes it feels like 33 years but I have never stopped missing him like the day he left. As this morning we were talking about him and I had tears in my eyes. Hugs.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Chunk made your family all the more beautiful.
Always remember how he made your family complete.
RIP Chunk.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Chunky Monkey*

Rest in peace, sweet Chunky Monkey.

I am so VERY SORRY about Chunky Monkey. We call our Tonka that as a 
nickname!!

I added Chunky Monkey to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are romping with him at the Rainbow Bridge!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-14.html#post4871545

P.S. We have also lost 2 or 3 dogs to hemangiosarcoma, two Samoyeds and a Golden Retriever. There is nothing you could have done, believe me.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments. We all know how Goldens are love embodied and to not have that presence is pretty gut wrenching. I asked Chunky for a sign for me to know he was okay and with his older brother Cody...to send me a double rainbow, and he did just 3 hours later. 

We went camping this weekend (Chunky's favorite) and there was a Golden next to us. I, of course, went right over for some Golden love! The other campers invited me to have a seat and their Golden, Luna, came over and tried to jump in my lap. They were shocked and said she NEVER does that, but I laughed and said Chunk must have told her to do it. My lap was his favorite place. 

I'm looking forward to going back to work (I'm a substitute teacher) so I can get out of my head a bit. I want another Golden to love...and be loved by. I have a friend at a Golden rescue, so I will wait patiently for the one Chunky sends along.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Chunk, I know how heartbreaking it is because I've been through it too many times myself. 

The video your daughter made of Chunk was a beautiful tribute to your beautiful boy. 

How lucky were to you have gotten a double rainbow from Chunk, that is a very special gift. The story about Luna jumping in your lap was very heartwarming. 

My thoughts are with you as you go through this long difficult journey to find peace. I hope Chunk sends a very special golden your way.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Carolinasmom...I know he will when we are ready. The rainbow request was at a really low moment, and it was more of a beg from me. He always came through for me, so it was a smile through the tears moment. 

My mom owns a home in New Bern, so I am picturing you near one of my fav places, Beaufort. We were hoping to bring Chunk with us next time. Guess it will be whoever is next...but I guess his paw print can be well travelled!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lbisuz*



Lbisuz said:


> Thank you all for your wonderful comments. We all know how Goldens are love embodied and to not have that presence is pretty gut wrenching. I asked Chunky for a sign for me to know he was okay and with his older brother Cody...to send me a double rainbow, and he did just 3 hours later.
> 
> We went camping this weekend (Chunky's favorite) and there was a Golden next to us. I, of course, went right over for some Golden love! The other campers invited me to have a seat and their Golden, Luna, came over and tried to jump in my lap. They were shocked and said she NEVER does that, but I laughed and said Chunk must have told her to do it. My lap was his favorite place.
> 
> I'm looking forward to going back to work (I'm a substitute teacher) so I can get out of my head a bit. I want another Golden to love...and be loved by. I have a friend at a Golden rescue, so I will wait patiently for the one Chunky sends along.


Lbisuz

So glad that Chunky sent you a double rainbow and that you met Luna!
Glad you have a friend in Golden Rescue and I'm sure that a Golden will find you and that Chunky will have his paws in it.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. Tomorrow will be one month since I lost Abby to the same cancer. Just remember that you gave him all the love in the world and gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Lbisuz said:


> Thank you all for your wonderful comments. We all know how Goldens are love embodied and to not have that presence is pretty gut wrenching. I asked Chunky for a sign for me to know he was okay and with his older brother Cody...to send me a double rainbow, and he did just 3 hours later.
> 
> We went camping this weekend (Chunky's favorite) and there was a Golden next to us. I, of course, went right over for some Golden love! The other campers invited me to have a seat and their Golden, Luna, came over and tried to jump in my lap. They were shocked and said she NEVER does that, but I laughed and said Chunk must have told her to do it. My lap was his favorite place.
> 
> I'm looking forward to going back to work (I'm a substitute teacher) so I can get out of my head a bit. I want another Golden to love...and be loved by. I have a friend at a Golden rescue, so I will wait patiently for the one Chunky sends along.


Your boys did well sending you signs of their presence as angels watching over you.
Shortly after I lost my Buddy, the day I was feeling so sad, golden girl showed up in the neighborhood, I believe she was sent over by my Buddy to give me those golden kisses I was missing so badly.


----------



## rubinjos (Jun 9, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss of Chunky. What a sweet boy. I am sure he misses you as much as you miss him.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

What a lovely tribute picture montage! I can see that he was well loved by you and your family and, more importantly, how much he loved all of you. My sincere condolences for your loss. I hope that a special rescue golden finds it way to you very soon.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Four weeks today and I'm missing him as much as last week or the week before. What a gift he was to us. I put away his bowls and cried like a baby. I gathered his toys and kept them where they normally go. I cant bring myself to vacuum the place he last slept, his doggy butt imprint is still there...and it makes me smile.

I visited my neighbors last night, they have two Goldens, one of which was Chunks best friend and the other a 16 week old puppy. I had a whole bag of his food, lots of treats and some yummy doggy ice cream to give them. In return I got to give some belly rubs, fair trade.

Thanks for all the heartfelt thoughts...


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, that is powerful.

I watched half way through your video but had to stop (too many tears). I am so sorry for your loss.

You have a beautiful looking family by the way. It is clear that your "Chunky" was loved more than anything.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

I was mowing our field today and was thinking of my boy. Wouldn't you know I rounded the curve and there was my neighbor, one I never see, with her Golden Joey. I switched off the tractor, hoped off and went to chat. I hadn't seen him in over a year, but he soaked up my love. When they walked away, it struck me how much Joey looked like Chunky. Fresh tears...miss you monkey.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

My boy Chunky, has a sense of humor and has sent us a rescue! I got the call today to go visit Captain, a 10 month old who is not house broken, has lived outside, only knows sit as a command and is getting neutered tomorrow! As we drove to meet him, the double rainbow was clear as day and I laughed at this sign from Chunk. 

Captain will not be an easy rescue, but he has a sweet, energetic disposition and will help us heal I believe. I cant wait to tell you all about him...and Chunky, you sent him and we accepted, so stop smirking please!

We pick him up Tuesday. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How wonderful to hear about Captain, looking forward to seeing pictures and hearing all about this special boy. I'm very happy for you!
Yes, Captain will help your hearts heal, he will never replace Chunk, he will be his own boy and hold a very special place in your heart.

I am East of NB, I'm about 5 minutes from E.I., I can see the bridge to the Island at the end of my street. I'm less than a block off the ICW.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so, so happy for you. It's funny how the Universe's placement service comes through in a big way at the right time.

Your Chunk boy is proud of you. Keep us posted on the new guy!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry about your loss of Chunk, it's heartbreaking. I'm glad that your special boy has sent you a rescue to look after. I bet he's smiling down proudly that you're helping a golden in need  He'll live in your heart forever. Please keep us posted how you're doing with Captain!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lbisuz*



Lbisuz said:


> My boy Chunky, has a sense of humor and has sent us a rescue! I got the call today to go visit Captain, a 10 month old who is not house broken, has lived outside, only knows sit as a command and is getting neutered tomorrow! As we drove to meet him, the double rainbow was clear as day and I laughed at this sign from Chunk.
> 
> Captain will not be an easy rescue, but he has a sweet, energetic disposition and will help us heal I believe. I cant wait to tell you all about him...and Chunky, you sent him and we accepted, so stop smirking please!
> 
> We pick him up Tuesday. &#55357;&#56836;


Lbisuz

Your Captain sounds like the perfect boy!! Can't wait till tomorrow to hear about him!!


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

The nerves are setting in...Captain is going to be a big jolt of energy in our house! He got neutered yesterday (my h is grateful his leg will be spared soon) and my wonderful friend will help if I get a teaching job taking Cap in. He isn't housebroken and lived outside...training starts immediately after some snuggles!

Bowls back out, crate made up again for the first time in 8 years, food and toy run complete! 

A few more hours!!!!! ð


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two current Goldens were both adopted, my girl was 2 when I got her. She had never been inside a house until she was put into a foster home with the GR Rescue I got her from. She was there for only a few weeks before she came to me, I did a Foster to Adopt of her while she under went medical treatments. 

I worked with her for a few days to house train her, within a week she stopped having any accidents in the house and the ones she had were really my fault because I either didn't take her out or didn't get her out soon enough.

My bridge boy passed 3.5 years ago at the age of 15.5. Three weeks later I found a young Golden boy at my County H.S. and adopted him. I worked with house training with him also, he got it right away. I like you, went from a Sr. dog that was not active much at all to a youngster that was full of it. He definitely got me off the couch, back out walking, playing ball, and taking him swimming,.

Captain is going to be so much fun.

Looking forward to meeting him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We never, ever replace a dog, we just add another to our heart, add more memories and smiles. I know all to well--I lot my first dog in l956, an 8 month old English Setter I had gotten for my 11th birthday, opting for the puppy over a watch (no normal for a girl, I know). And I have lost many since then and each time my heart breaks and each time another dog heals it and makes it bigger. I am so glad you are getting another dog.


----------



## Lbisuz (Aug 13, 2014)

Here he is!

https://picasaweb.google.com/dsakfongco/Captain?authkey=Gv1sRgCOWO8dKkiOXyIw#6065068499280101698

I see my Chunky in him, but he is definitely his own guy! He takes treats nicely and pulls like a plow horse! More updates to come &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay, Congratulations! Captain's beautiful!

My Remy that I adopted from my H.S. pulled just like your Captain does.

I ended up getting a Easy Walk Gentle Leader Harness, works great. I have since gone back to using a collar and leash. 

Easy Walk® Harness

Check around for prices, I got mine through Amazon at a good price.

Best of luck with Captain, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures and hearing updates about him.


----------

